# many ports feeder



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I have tried in the past using hopper feeders with my breeders because of my work schedule and the result is way too much wasted food. I don't think all the birds nock the food out but either way I can't afford loosing that much feed and/or having the birds get sick. So, I am curious if anyone has tried this Many Ports feeder advertised in the digest and what their feelings are about the feeder. It looks like a good concept. 
Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

miken said:


> I have tried in the past using hopper feeders with my breeders because of my work schedule and the result is way too much wasted food. I don't think all the birds nock the food out but either way I can't afford loosing that much feed and/or having the birds get sick. So, I am curious if anyone has tried this Many Ports feeder advertised in the digest and what their feelings are about the feeder. It looks like a good concept.
> Thanks



Where is the feeder?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

it is advertised in the racing pigeon digest


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

www.quailitywildlife.com


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I just get "Server Not Found".


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Jay3, look up many ports feeder and it should come up.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry again its www.qualitywildlife.com I put an extra i in it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Heres your answer I have 5 of these and they work fine, but yes they still through feed out on the floor, I have not found a feeder that won't. I work 28 days at work 28 days at home, my little boy fills them up about every two weeks. sooner are later I will find one are envent one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use one made with plexiglass with holes in it and it does help allot with waste..the thing is you just should not fill it up too much or it does spill out some of the holes. you would have to check in at least every other day..which would be prudent to check on the birds anyway.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Those look very good for feeding if you have to be away for a week or so. There aren't very many times I would just let my birds free feed but I could use something like that a couple of time a year. Good find!


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

I also have a loft for my pigeons that i have for my pointers that i field trial , and I use this kind of feeder, it works great, but its a lot of wasted food. Save yourslef the money, and do away with barley and corn in the feed you are mixing, cause they'll pick right through it when given free range.

I had an idea of taking a deer feeder motor and spinner, hooking into some kind of funnel of some sort and having the timer go off twice a da when you want to feed. you can adjust the amount of feed you put down for the birds, by adjusting the duration of the feeding. So basically its just like you feeding them. They have several kinds that use a 5 gallon bucket as the food holder


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Someone who used to be a member here had an electric feeder of some kind, but it apparently broke and wasn't feeding the birds. Some of them starved to death before they noticed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I love this feeder. They don't throw the feed. I think because the sides are rolled at the top, so the feed just falls back in. It's called the little giant I think. It looks a bit like the cheaper one that doesn't work. But this one does. I've had others that the seed went all over. It actually comes with feet to raise it higher, but I don't use them.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

spirit wings, if you don't mind were did you get this feeder, and do they make bigger ones?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovelace said:


> spirit wings, if you don't mind were did you get this feeder, and do they make bigger ones?


I found it at new england pigeon supply, link at the bottom of the post. this is my favorite feeder and I only have one..the rest of my feeders are the wood with dowels spaced to put their heads in and a top. the difference is apparent as they feed does get tossed out of those and there is hardly any with the plexiglass with holes, the picture before was to show the plexiglass part with the holes, Im not sure where to find the stainless steel one in the picture, mine is wood with a flat top and Im very happy with it. it is esp good for persons who leave their feeders in place and don't want to cart around a feeder at every feed time. here is the link..they do have a large.

http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/feeder-for-pigeons-no-waste-feeder-10-holes-32-quot-and-40-quot-276


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's one from Foy's









http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/feeders/1038-european-metal-roll-bar-feeder


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Here's one from Foy's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a great feeder, I like the fact it is stainless..wood can harbor things if not kept clean..and the price for that is not bad considering you will never have to replace it.. like it! The only pro to the plexiglass kind is they/you can see their feed which I think they like.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> That looks like a great feeder, I like the fact it is stainless..wood can harbor things if not kept clean..and the price for that is not bad considering you will never have to replace it.. like it! *The only pro to the plexiglass kind is they/you can see their feed which I think they like.*


*
*


Yes. they probably do like that better.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I may look into getting one for those times that I know I'll be gone a few days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know that those hold enough for a few days. Guess it depends on how many birds you have.


----------

